# Welcoming another sponsor on this forum - Mr.PET's?



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Just noticed Mr.Pet's new banner on the top. Welcome to the forum as a sponsor.


----------



## Mr. Pet's (Jul 17, 2011)

*Many thanks.*

Thank you very much. This is an excellent forum for sharing information about fish. It's great for my business to be able to directly target fish enthusiasts.

Greg Penno
Mr. Pet's


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to BCA!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

owner of Mr pets in vancouver on commercial?

just wondering, cuz as we all know they are selling all the live stock tanks, and clearance on stuff fish related. 
upgrading or just getting a smaller selection?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this thread will answer your questions Cis :http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/sales-spotted-group-buy-19/30-gallon-tanks-$5-00-a-20320/


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> this thread will answer your questions Cis :http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/sales-spotted-group-buy-19/30-gallon-tanks-$5-00-a-20320/


hehe, thanks must of missed that. good to hear since there only a 5 minute drive from my place.

will you guys be going into SW aswell?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome to the forum, Greg.

cheers, Storm


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Welcome =] to bad your in van, a little far for me =p


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome greg, good to see your here finally


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Greg ,

Welcome to BCAquaria. I saw the banner ad, but didn't see the official announcement., or your sub forum. Shawn must be a little busy. Which store do you normally work out of? One day i'll stop in and say hello. While I don't normally visit the areas your stores are in, I did wander into your Coquitlam store one day after a coffee with Ursus Sapien. 

Steve


----------



## Mr. Pet's (Jul 17, 2011)

Generally I work out of my home office, but I frequent the stores regularly. Currently I was working at the Commercial store a fair amount to help out with the aquarium and shelving renos. I expect to be working a fair amount at Maple Ridge in a couple of week or so, but a big chunk of that work will be after hours as we are upgrading a fair amount of shelving as well as ripping out the remaining carpet and replacing with VCT tile. 70% of the store is already tile, but there is 30% carpet that needs to be removed. I will be glad when all the renos are over and I am back to office work and reports.
-Greg


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

you've been doing a terrific job upgrading the stores. well done.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

will there be any more used tank sales from other store upgrades?


----------



## Mr. Pet's (Jul 17, 2011)

Sorry I didn't see this posting till now.

All of our stores have now completed the change to the new DAS modular tank units, so I do not foresee having anymore tank blow outs of that significance in the near future.


----------

